# Comal this weekend



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Made a river trip with some friends this weekend up to the Comal. Got a little fishing in. The fish were hitting just about anything that touched the water. Also saw a bunch schools of tilapia and couldnt get them to hit anything. Any suggestions?


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

They were probably rio grande perch. They are real picky.


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

T-Muney said:


> They were probably rio grande perch. They are real picky.


Im almost positive they were tilapia cause they were more white and I did see those cichlid. They wouldnt eat anything either


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cast net or gill net? I wouldn't use telephoning up there anymore. They've kinda cracked down on it the past couple of years.

Sounds like it was a great trip either way.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

You gotta love bream and bass on a small stream and fly rods. They fight better from working that current. 

Keep an eye out a fly bit deeper from time to time as some hefty channel cats love to try the spoil the party. These guys are real bruisers and fight with the best.

Pete A.


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Pete A. said:


> You gotta love bream and bass on a small stream and fly rods. They fight better from working that current.
> 
> Keep an eye out a fly bit deeper from time to time as some hefty channel cats love to try the spoil the party. These guys are real bruisers and fight with the best.
> 
> Pete A.


Definitely lots of fun when you're catching them every other cast!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

TxJH28 said:


> Im almost positive they were tilapia cause they were more white and I did see those cichlid. They wouldnt eat anything either


Were just the front of them white? The front half on female cichlids change color to a pearlescent white when they're spawning. I see them all the time on the San Marcos river

The only cichlid I've ever caught was on a top water of all things. I was on the Comal as well.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Spectaker said:


> Were just the front of them white? The front half on female cichlids change color to a pearlescent white when they're spawning. I see them all the time on the San Marcos river
> 
> The only cichlid I've ever caught was on a top water of all things. I was on the Comal as well.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


Nope they were all white


----------

